# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  وقتی رتبه یک تجربی 97 انسانیت را می فروشد

## froozanian

آقای براتی شما که آزمون های گاج شرکت کردی
چطور همش کانون می رفتی ؟؟؟؟ امسال دقییییییقا آزمون های گاج و کانون یک روز و یک ساعت برگزار میشد(تقویم کاملا مشترک)
چطور گاج رفتی؟؟؟ چطور میای تلویزیون و به80 میلیون نفر دروغ میگی؟؟
پول چه ها که نمیکنه

----------


## Dmz.official

شاید سال های قبلش می رفته یا این که اصلا تو خونه میزده سوالاتش رو  :Yahoo (4): 
گیر ندید به رتبه یک  :Yahoo (21): 
مرد بوده که تا اینجاش اومده  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ali_Alfred

دوست عزیز ازمون های جامع گاج روز قبل قلم چی بود

----------


## Heini

*یک جوری رفتار نکنید انگار اختلاس کرده...
شاید با پشتیبانش هماهنگ کرده بوده ازمونای قلم رو روز قبل یا بعد گاج میداده، بعدم شما خودتو تو این اوضاع بل بشوی اقتصادی بذار جای طرف ی سال خودتو حبس کنی تو اتاق و بشی رتبه برتر دوست نداری نون زحمتتو بخوری؟؟؟*

----------


## aliroshani

استارتر محترم یه جوری ناراحت شده انگار سهام دار قلم چیه!

----------


## amir.hzF

> *یک جوری رفتار نکنید انگار اختلاس کرده...
> شاید با پشتیبانش هماهنگ کرده بوده ازمونای قلم رو روز قبل یا بعد گاج میداده، بعدم شما خودتو تو این اوضاع بل بشوی اقتصادی بذار جای طرف ی سال خودتو حبس کنی تو اتاق و بشی رتبه برتر دوست نداری نون زحمتتو بخوری؟؟؟*


توی انسانیت اقای براتی شک ندارم و با جواب دادن به کامنت ها توی کانون این رو ثابت کرده ایشون . 
ولی با این جمله تون که چون یکی زحمت کشیده باید بره تبلیغ دروغ کنه (منظورم اقای براتی نیست کلی میگم ) مخالفم .

----------


## Ali_Alfred

بعدشم دوست گلم،توهم برو ۱کشور شو از همه پول بگیر بگو اینجابودم

----------


## matrooke

یه بار داشتم با یکی از تک رقمی ها صحبت میکردم گفت ما هر چندوقت یک بار انتشارات برامون کتاب مجانی میفرستاد.
اینارو بزور میچسبونن به خودشون که اسم بگیرن دیگه.تجارته و تبلیغات دیگه یک چیزه طبیعیه
مطمعن باش ایشون گزینه 2 هم بررسی کرده:/

----------


## WickedSick

شما الان انسانیتی تو ملت محترم(به جز عده بسیار بسیار کمی) میبینی؟
رتبه یک کشور تجربی هم از همین "ملت محترم" ه.

----------


## Destiny hope

این موضوع برای منم سواله واقعا!چطور بعضیا بعد هر آزمون هم گاج و هم قلم چی اسمشون رو تو برتر های اون آزمون میاره.در حالی که سال پیش بودجه بندی و تاریخ این دو تا کاملا عین هم بود.مگه میشه یه نفر تو یه زمان تو دو مکان باشه! :Yahoo (77): 
من این احتمالو دادم که شاید چون اونا دانش آموزای برترین گاج ازشون پنجشنبه قبل آزمون امتحان میگرفته!
چون وقتی همینا میان تو کنکور هم برتر میشن میتونه ازشون برا تبلیغات استفاده کنه!
یعنی هم به نفع موسسه هاست هم به نفع اون دانش آموزا!
حالا این رتبه ۱ هم احتمالا همین مدلی بوده!

----------


## Unfriendly

سلام سلام

آزمون های گاج غالبا 5شنبه برگذار میشه (به خاطر تطابق با قلمچی)
پس مشکلی در دو آزمونی بودنشون نیست
و منم خیلی از رتبه هارو دیدم که دوتا آزمون شرکت میکردند..

----------


## Matin VT

انسانیت را میفروشد!!!
اگه بند تمبون انسانیت شماها به آزمون رتبه یکه,گور بابای انسانیت
همش دنبال شر و ورید
برید درستون رو بخونید بابا
به فرض دروغ گفته...تعهدی نسبت به من و تو نداره

----------


## Heini

> توی انسانیت اقای براتی شک ندارم و با جواب دادن به کامنت ها توی کانون این رو ثابت کرده ایشون . 
> ولی با این جمله تون که چون یکی زحمت کشیده باید بره تبلیغ دروغ کنه (منظورم اقای براتی نیست کلی میگم ) مخالفم .


*نه گرامی؛ منم منظورم این نبود ک برن تبلیغ دروغ کنن
گاج انتشاراتیه ک کتابای قوی ای در حوزه کنکور داره مثه سری گاج نقره، دور دنیا در 4 ساعت انواع سیر تا پیاز و .... پس انتشارات قوی ای هستش و نمیشه گفت با جذب این افراد قصد خوب جلوه دادن خودشو داره...البته خوبه ک خود ملتم هشیار باشن و تبلیغات موسساتی ک نیاز ب نام بردنشم نیست باور نکنن*

----------


## mohsen..

خب پنج شنبه شاید شرکت کرده باشه
اینا تا ازمون های گاج و قلم و گزینه و سنجشو و مازو.... بررسی نکنن شب خوابشون نمیبره

----------


## asie67

بچه جون تو از کجا مطمئنی گاج نبوده که تهمت میزنی 
من خودم خراسانی ام و عضو  گاج 5شنبه ازمون میگرفت که بچه ها سنجش و قلمچی هم برن 
اونی که انسانیت میفروشه شمائید که تهمت میزنید
درضمن الان دیگه هر خنگی میدونه باید کتابهای دوردنیارو ماه اخر مرور کنه چون مال قلمچی مزخرفه
درضمن کدوم رتبه برتری هست که ای کیو گاجو نگاه نکنه؟
انصافا انتشارات گاج تو چاپ کتاب فوق العاده بوده ازمونهاشم همه جوندار و عالی اند 
اما قلمچی کتاباش بینهایت مزخرف و ازمونهاشم کاملا غیراستاندارد
شماها چرا انصاف ندارید خودتون هیچی نمیشید دنبال تخریب بچه زرنگ هایید. منکه بشخصه به هم استانیم افتخار میکنم

----------

